# Game 67: San Antonio Spurs @ New York Knicks



## KokoTheMonkey

* March 21st, 2005 6:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (50-16)* @ *New York Knicks (27-37)* 



Previous Meetings - 
Spurs 99, Knicks 81 


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































We've got to win this game. Must-win situation. I'm not sure who's starting for Duncan as of now, but I'm thinking Pop will bring Horry off the bench and start Massenburg. The other story coming into this game besides Duncan's injury is the first matchup against former long-time Spur Malik Rose. It will be weird, to say the least, to see him playing against the Spurs. Hopefully Nazr will go out with something to prove against his former team, because we desperately need interior help now. The bench has been amazing as of late, and with a good perfomance out of them again we can win this game. 




*Koko's Key's to the Game:*




- Prevent easy baskets. Without one of the best shot-blockers in the league, I can bet the Knicks strategy will be to take the ball to the rack. Rasho, Nazr, Horry, and Massenburg need to do at least a formidable job of preventing easy baskets. Keep New York as a jump-shooting team, because if they are getting to the rack with ease, we lose


- Establish low post offense. If we successfully pound the ball inside on their undersized front-court, things will open up for our perimeter players.


- Rebound. We've got to rebound and keep the Knicks away from second-chance points. 




Prediction: Spurs 106, Knicks 102


----------



## DaBobZ

This one is for us.. Malik will be 0/18 with no boards and 8 TO :angel: Nevermind.

I see a W in my crystal ball... nothing more


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Both game previews I saw had Robert Horry as the starter in place of Duncan. I'm still not believing that 100%, mainly because Horry seems to be more effective as a reserve.


----------



## Nephets

We need to start starting Nazr if we want to start winning. However, if everyone plays right, we shouldn't have a problem without Duncan, due to the fact that the Knicks are such a small team based on size.

I just really hope Nazr gets some solid minutes at least, if not starting. He has a lot of potential, a pretty good FT shooter (compared to our roster, anyway), and has great offensive rebounding ability.


----------



## texan

Since Parker and Manu are back, I believe we can win without Duncan. I'm comfortable with a big man rotation consisting of Horry, Massenburg, Rasho and Mohammed, especially when we are playing the Knicks. I want Mohammed to get a lot of PT. I've been really impressed with him lately, and we will need his post offense to win this game. 

We are going have to rely on Parker to lead us to a win during this game. If he is aggressive, attacks the basket, and creates opportunities down low for our big men, then this game is ours. I have come to not rely on Barry for anything, so Beno and Brown should be the guys off the bench giving us the most production. We will need good minutes from those guys, as well as a 3rd big man(Horry or Mohammed, whoever doesnt start), in order to keep them off the offensive glass. It'll be interesting to see how Rasho plays. Usually when TD is out, he steps up his game, especially on the offensive end. 

This will be somewhat an emotional game, and akward, because we are playing against Rose, I think for the first time since the trade. I wish him well, but I hope we kick his butt in this game!

Prediction:
Spurs- 98
Knicks- 87


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's all Nazr tonight, expecially if he starts.

Spurs: 103
Knicks: 97


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> I wish him well, but I hope we kick his butt in this game!


lol I hope we kick thier butts, but go easy on Malik. It's ganna take a while for me not to think of him as a Spur :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

i hope malik does goo but in the long run we win. i think our star back court will win us the game... tp and manu have huge gm also horry and nazi should so well

spurs 94
knicks 87


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i hope malik does goo but in the long run we win. i think our star back court will win us the game... tp and manu have huge gm also horry and nazi should so well
> 
> spurs 94
> knicks 87


Yeah, I hope Malik does "goo" too. lol sorry...I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## LineOFire

Malik Rose vs. Nazr Mohammed. May the best big man (team) win. :biggrin:

Prediction:

San Antonio Spurs - 97
New York Knicks - 87


----------



## TheRoc5

no i dont want the knicks to win lol nah i seroiusly think he is the defenive player


----------



## TheRoc5

aight so we gonna do wut we did sunday


----------



## TheRoc5

i miss malik


----------



## TheRoc5

thangs look like there going our way so far


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> thangs look like there going our way so far


What channel is it on there?


----------



## TheRoc5

thangs look good so far for our 51st win tony parker is realy steppn it up :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Parker is scorching!! 12 points in the first 6-7 minutes of the game, including several jumpers.


----------



## TheRoc5

well im watchin it on nba pass i live in houston but on nba pass it on 603


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nevermind I found it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Parker is scorching!! 12 points in the first 6-7 minutes of the game, including several jumpers.


Koko! are you and you short, fat, three-legged Tim avatar going to be here for this one? :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Not if you be mean. :sad:



Just kidding. Robert Horry has chunked up 3-4 bricks already.


----------



## TheRoc5

i no nazi wants to get back at his team but he should just let his offense come to him. goo job parker time out


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Air ball by Mohammed. Good freakin golly.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Got 900 points on this game, and all the Spurs have to do is not lose by more than one :biggrin:! Should be easy money...unless Manu reinjures his groin or the spurs really mess it up!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Got 900 points on this game, and all the Spurs have to do is not lose by more than one :biggrin:! Should be easy money...unless Manu reinjures his groin or the spurs really mess it up!


no plz God no if that happen omg lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> no plz God no if that happen omg lol


With our luck, it mite.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Next thing you know one of us will be getting injured.


----------



## TheRoc5

dang this isnt goo the knicks the knicks are a threat so far man we need to get the ball in the whole including free throws


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nice play by Brown to tie it up at the end of the quarter. 21-21.


----------



## TheRoc5

i think he should be our man 6th man or atleast 7th man in our roation when duncan comes back. were playn poor vs knicks


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Defensively we've been good, but offensively we're struggling to score points (Everyone but Parker).


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Got some questions for ya'll. 

Would you rather Rasho or Nazr as our regular starting Center?

Should the Spurs extend Dion's contract?

Should I make a Manu Ginobilli fan club or a Devin Brown fan club? If there's already one of those then please tell me


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Our offense is based purely on the pick-and-roll right now. Eventually New York is just going to clog the lane and stop it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

1. Got some questions for ya'll. 


No.



2.Would you rather Rasho or Nazr as our regular starting Center?

Rasho has been with the team going on two full seasons, and he is a big part of the defense. He's not the type of player that would suceed off the bench IMO, so Rasho needs to stay as the starting C.

3. Should the Spurs extend Dion's contract?

Yes. There's no point in only carrying 14 players when your team has been hit with the injury bug.

4. Should I make a Manu Ginobilli fan club or a Devin Brown fan club? If there's already one of those then please tell me

A Manu fan club will get more play than a Devin Brown one.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn, Horry is killing us. Massenburg could be more productive than this.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> 1. Got some questions for ya'll.
> 
> 
> No.


Oh...wait what?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

It was a joke.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It was a joke.


lol I know...it just didn't make sence.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Devin with the And1!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Brown has played very well. 



Parker clanks two free throws.


----------



## TheRoc5

up by 6 hopefully make a run


----------



## TheRoc5

goo job parker getting to the line just got to make it


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We have fallen in love with the damn three point line.


----------



## TheRoc5

dang we had a 8 pt lead now it probaly going to b a 3 and can they stop sayin tim i keep thinkn duncan is in it


----------



## TheRoc5

poor first half if we play one like that again i dont no if we can win and guys this is the knicks im a lil worried when we face otha teams that r betta then the knicks. best playa is db and parker so far a big man needs to step up and so far it looks like rasho
only up by4


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

4 point lead at the half. I'm OK with a 4 point lead, but way too many jumpers. New York has taken 5 more shots than we have explaining how they shot 35% from the field but are still only down by 4. 


14 points and 7 rebounds for Devin at the half.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino with the And1...didn't like the way he looked afterwards though


----------



## TheRoc5

wen ever one of our players come down frm the basket i think o no!!!!!!!!! cough manu


----------



## TheRoc5

i feel that all the calls r on 1 side of the floor


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

These ****ing officials are killing me.


----------



## TheRoc5

:curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

if we loose this gm wellwe deserve to loose can we plz make a basket but then againt the refs errr it all tied up


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We ****in suck right now. I'm about as pissed as I've been in a long long while. 



We'll be lucky to win 6 games this rest of the season playing like this.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Malik! How could you?! Feakin undercutted Devin!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Terrible, horrendous, disgusting, putrid 3rd quarter. Everyone is soft out there besides Brown, while Stephon Marbury drives the ball down our throat 5-6 possessions in a row. 


Parker has dissapeared off the face of the Earth after scoring 12 points to start the game, and just about everyone else besides Brown stinks right now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Devin Brown is heading to the lockerroom. 




****


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

All my love for Malik is now gone...that was just wasn't rite.


----------



## TheRoc5

his back im my ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TheRoc5

were losing to the knicks in the 4th no sign of getting back


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

WTF?!?!!? The reffs get worse after every play!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu got freaking closed lined and the reffs call it against him! What kinda **** is that?


----------



## TheRoc5

we r down 11 in the 4th and pop hasnt gottn a tech frm the bad refs wow


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I usually don't do this, but I'm not watching this bull **** anymore. In between the refs sucking **** and the Spurs completely playing like crap, I can't take it. I'm seriously about to smash something.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pop deserves to be p'd! I'm p'd! These reffs suck!


----------



## TheRoc5

im stickn wid my spurs still it is very hard to watch but ever since the tmac game u neva no wut will happen


----------



## TheRoc5

wilks is still at the gm wo but refs :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: .... bad word


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What the hell's with all these stupid shots?!


----------



## Nephets

Man, this is awful.


----------



## TheRoc5

ridiculous were blown out by the knick bull


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Devin misses the free point but Dion gets the and1


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Marks coming in?! What happened to the Spurs last night who wouldn't give up? Guess they realized they can't win with these reffs.


----------



## TheRoc5

this made maliks season lol but man i hope duncan comes bak soon come on parker..... start beno as a punishment to make parker play consistent .... owell next gm guys


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Spurs play horribly in that last quarter, but the reffs were even worse! It's like when Tim's not there we get no respect


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The only good part about today...I made 100 posts in three days :biggrin: Ain't that something?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Round of applause to these players:



Bruce Bowen - 0 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 fouls in 29 minutes
Brent Barry - 0 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 0/5 from the field, 21 minutes
Beno Udrih - 5 points, 0 rebounds, 0 assists, 3 TO's, 2/6 from the field, 14 minutes




Worst game of the year, and I don't give a **** whether Duncan played or not. Worst ****ing game of the season. I'm embarrassed as a Spurs fan right now. Devin Brown and Rasho Nesterovic are the only players who belonged on the floor. Fellas, we are in for a long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long......long long long rest of the regular season. 



San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Devin Brown - 22
Tony Parker - 14
Robert Horry - 10


Rebounds:


Rasho Nesterovic - 11
Devin Brown - 8
Nazr Mohammed - 7
Brent Barry - 7


Assists:


Tony Parker - 6
Brent Barry - 3





13 assists, 17 turnovers. 38% from the field. 5/22 from the 3 point line. 14/22 from the free throw line. Suck. I hope I never see them play like this again.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Bruce Bowen - 0 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 fouls in 29 minutes
> Brent Barry - 0 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 0/5 from the field, 21 minutes
> Beno Udrih - 5 points, 0 rebounds, 0 assists, 3 TO's, 2/6 from the field, 14 minutes


All-Star Stats there. Five Spurs for the ASG next year!


----------



## Camaro_870

i didnt get to see the game cause of work, but geezx those stats are horrible and it gets me mad when i see a 3 point % like that.... i cant say much more since i didnt see the game but by the way you guys described im kinda glad i missed it

someone needs to step it up


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ugh! this sux! i hate it.... lose to knicks? come on! i know duncan is injured but dang they need to step up! this is horrible...


----------



## Nephets

That was the worst game all season. But this happens to teams, I know each team has/will have an absolutely awful game.

I still have high hopes.


----------



## DaBobZ

we can't put this damn ball in this freaking hole w/o Timmay in crunch time. At least when there's no Manu.
Seems our boys see their offensive game go down 2 or 3 notches w/o Tim.
TP was a monster in the 4th against the Nets earlier this year. He's been ridiculous almost every time when Tim was out, same thing for Brent and Beno. I guess Rasho is the usual exception as he plays better w/o Tim, but he'll never score significant number of points in the 4th anyways.


----------



## mr_french_basketball

*my ratings*

Just in case you want to see how low I can rate our guys...

Brown : 9/10
Rasho : 9/10
Mohammef : 7/10
Horry : 6/10
Ginobili : 5/10
Parker : 5/10
Barry : 4/10
Udrih : 3/10
Bowen : 3/10

Note : Devin Brown has recorded his 8th consecutive game at 7/10 or more(best stretch of the season for him).


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Just in case you want to see how low I can rate our guys...
> 
> Brown : 9/10
> Rasho : 9/10
> Mohammef : 7/10
> Horry : 6/10
> Ginobili : 5/10
> Parker : 5/10
> Barry : 4/10
> Udrih : 3/10
> Bowen : 3/10
> 
> Note : Devin Brown has recorded his 8th consecutive game at 7/10 or more(best stretch of the season for him).


every player should have a 3 but brown and rasho lol im so mad at my spurs still gosh come bak tim


----------



## DaBobZ

*Re: my ratings*



TheRoc5 said:


> every player should have a 3 but brown and rasho lol im so mad at my spurs still gosh come bak tim


I'm mad as well but we might have become spoiled afterall. 
Talk about fans' luxuary existence, ask some Clippers fans :biggrin: 

GO SPURS GO


----------



## texan

Well, this was a bit unexpected, but the way we played, we deserved to lose. They absolutely killed us in the 4th quarter. Our interior defense was porous and they got to the lane and scored at will, but our offense was just as bad as our defense. We shot like 38% and IMO didn't have very good shot selection either. Other than DB and Rasho, we looked like a highschool team out there. I have to agree with Koko; this was by far our worst performance of the year, with or without Duncan. We should have played a better game even w/o TD. Horry, Mohammed and Massenburg are going to have to step up their play if we want to win another game this season.


----------

